# Qué se entiende por novio



## Calambur

Hola, gente:

Para mí, ‘novio’ es la persona que tiene una relación afectiva con otra, pero cuando esa relación aún no está consolidada. Es decir, ‘novio’ es alguien que _aspira a más_.

Sin embargo, últimamente he notado que la gente dice "mi novio" y se refiere a su pareja estable, a veces de tanto tiempo que incluso tienen hijos con ella (la pareja).

Me gustaría saber qué se entiende en los diferentes países, y cuáles son las variantes para definir ese tipo de relaciones.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Intuyo que esto va más por personas que por países, pero diría que por aquí "ser novios" se entiende como una relación afectiva más o menos seria, sin tener en cuenta si la pareja vive junta o no, si lleva mucho tiempo o si tiene hijos. 

Para una relación afectiva no demasiado consolidada se podría usar "noviete" y "novieta", y para una relación puramente carnal "rollo", "lío" o, últimamente, y si existe cierta amistad entre las dos personas, el odioso término "follamigo"


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica:

*novio, novia > *persona con quien se mantiene una relación romántica, con quien se tiene citas y a menudo relaciones sexuales; prometido, prometida; contrayente.

Cuando se pasa al plano de la convivencia, no se deja de ser novios pero sí es común referirse al otro como su 'pareja'.

Si la convivencia ha perdurado por varios años y se ha engendrado prole, se usa todavía el término 'pareja'. Las personas ajenas a esa relación emplean con frecuencia la expresión 'marinovio', que se aplica al varón únicamente, aunque nunca lo he oído usar cuando hay niños de por medio. Variantes de 'pareja' son 'compañero sentimental' (que parece lenguaje forense o periodístico) y 'pareja de hecho' (forense).

Saluditos,


J.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Sí, "pareja" también se usa en España, aunque nunca he percibido que se distinga entre "mi novio" y "mi pareja". Quizás "mi novio" se use más entre jóvenes y "mi pareja" entre personas de más edad, pero tampoco lo tengo claro. 

"Compañero sentimental" y "pareja de hecho" son términos de otro campo: el periodístico y el legal, respectivamente.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En otras países americanos el término es de uso mucho más restringido, hay formalidad de por medio, anillos, por ejemplo. En estas tierras puede ser simplemente una relación afectiva, no importa si son muy jóvenes, recién llegados a la pubertad, incluso. A mí, en particular, no me termina de cerrar cuando se habla de novios y son cuarentones o de más años incluso. Mucho menos si tienen hijos. Lo natural para mí sería que se hablara de "mi mujer", "mi esposa" o "mi marido" o "mi esposo". A nadie debería importarle si han pasado por el registro civil o si no lo han hecho. "Mi pareja" a mí no me gusta, pero para gustos...
Saludos


----------



## swift

Sólo añadir que, en el habla informal, algunas parejas de varones homosexuales que conozco se refieren a sus parejas como 'mi marido'. A menudo se emplea entre ellos en tono de chanza cuando se refiere al individuo con quien no se ha formalizado una relación de noviazgo.


----------



## Colchonero

Por aquí es más o menos como han dicho los demás. 

Lo que ocurre en España es que desde hace unos diez o quince años más o menos, la gente cada vez se casa menos; no ya por la Iglesia sino también por el Juzgado. Parece, por ello, que hay una cierta reticencia a usar términos como _marido _o _mujer _(no digamos ya _esposo _o _esposa_), quizá por un prurito de precisión terminológica , quizá por un cierto afán de remarcar que uno vive como quiere y no le ha pedido permiso para ello ni a la Iglesia ni al Estado. 

Términos alternativos como _compañera _(muy propio de la izquierda bienpensante y ñoña) a mí personalmente me provocan ganas de sacar el cepillo de dientes. 

¿Y qué nos queda entonces a quienes vivimos gozosamente en pecado? Pues el viejo, impreciso, juguetón y estimulante _novia _o _novio_.

Y ahí andamos.


----------



## cbrena

Swift, confirma si lo he entendido bien. En una pareja de varones homosexuales la relación de 'mi marido' se utiliza antes de que la relación se haya formalizado, y cuando ya es formal se pasa a 'mi novio'. ¿Es así?


----------



## swift

A lo mejor me expresé mal, perdón.

Ya sea que estén saliendo (teniendo citas, como dicen en la tele... puaj) o que tengan una relación de pareja, son novios. Informalmente, si están conviviendo, llaman 'marido' a su compañero; también, entre amigos, cuando se está empezando a 'conocer' a alguien, llaman a ese alguien 'marido' o 'maridillo', en son de broma. Creo que esto es más de gente joven.

¿Me expliqué mejor esta vez?


----------



## cbrena

Sí, te explicaste mejor ahora, pero me gustaba más lo anterior.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y qué nos queda entonces a quienes vivimos gozosamente en pecado? Pues el viejo, impreciso, juguetón y estimulante _novia _o _novio_.


 Me vas a terminar por convencer. Ya como que me gusta un poco más. Casi siempre, ver las cosas desde otro punto de vista es enriquecedor.


----------



## cbrena

A mí me gusta decir 'mi chico' y ser llamada 'mi chica'. Sea cual sea el nivel de la relación.


----------



## swift

¡Ajá! Casi se me olvida. En el habla juvenil, se usa también 'mi chick' informalmente para referirse al novio; no se usaría, en cambio, para referirse a la pareja permanente.

Y metiéndonos ya con los puntos de vista más tradicionales, los cónyuges también aspiran a cierto ideal de 'eternos novios' (acaso inspirado por la canción de Manzanero...).


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile "novio" es el que vestido de pingüino camina hacia el altar y "novia" la que de puro y casto blanco lo acompaña.
Para las relaciones (serias o de otro tipo) que no sean matrimonio hay varios términos, pero no se dice "andar de novios".
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Hasta qué edad se puede decir que estás "pololeando" sin caer en que te miren raro?


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Hasta qué edad se puede decir que estás "pololeando" sin caer en que te miren raro?


Bueno, después de los 60 ya es un poco sospechoso.

_


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> A mí me gusta decir 'mi chico' y ser llamada 'mi chica'. Sea cual sea el nivel de la relación.



Eso también se usa mucho por aquí; pero, claro, a partir de cierta edad invita a la rechifla.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, dónde quedó ese *mi señora* de antaño. Difícil pronunciarlo sin imaginar rulos y un tupido vello facial.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, dónde quedó ese *mi señora* de antaño. Difícil pronunciarlo sin imaginar rulos.



¡Sos clásico!


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, dónde quedó ese *mi señora* de antaño. Difícil pronunciarlo sin imaginar rulos y un tupido vello facial.


Ahí jugamos con desventaja las mujeres. Un *mi señor* no podemos decirlo ni aunque ambos tengamos bigote.


----------



## Lurrezko

En catalán se oye a menudo _la meva promesa_ (mi prometida) en las relaciones serias, sin que ello implique pasar por el altar. Suena tan cursi como en español. Yo no tengo mucha propensión al Estado (y a la Iglesia ni te cuento), pero me suena bien eso de marido y mujer cuando hay convivencia, llamadme dinosaurio.


----------



## swift

Mi padre nació en 1969 y dice 'mi señora' cuando se refiere a mi madre... pero sólo cuando se pone solemne. Entre amigos, dice 'la doña'.

Y eso me lleva a otro término: doña para referirse a la novia o a la mujer con que se convive; cabro para el novio (informal, juvenil) y cabra para la novia (inf., juv.), es decir, la persona con quien se está saliendo (o 'jalando' como dicen los costarricenses).


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, si apelamos al registro irónico, por aquí se usan también *doña *y *señora. *Y, en el mismo tono, mi* legítima*,para distinguirla de... me callo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Es curioso el deslizamiento semántico de esta palabra, recogido perfectamente en las tres primeras acepciones del DRAE.

Etimológicamente significaría "recién casado" (como se refleja en "viaje de novios"). En el CORDE encuentro esta bella estrofa del "Libro de Alexandre":


_El rey, maguer novio, non quiso grant vagar, 
calçóse las espuelas, pensó de cavalgar, 
deçendió pora India, fue a Poro buscar, 
maguer era cansado, non quiso detardar. _

De ahí, por alguna misteriosa razón, pasó a significar "prometido"; este era todavía el sentido predominante en mi infancia. Es decir, de "el recién casado con X" se pasó a "el que pronto casará con X".

Y, finalmente, ahora se aplica a cualquier pareja relativamente estable; o sea, "el que no se casaría con otro que X".


----------



## Lurrezko

O al que "aun cuando no se casó, y no se casaría con X ni con nadie ahora que tiene perspectiva". 

Interesante apunte, Quiviscumque.


----------



## torrebruno

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, si apelamos al registro irónico, por aquí se usan también *doña *y *señora. *Y, en el mismo tono, mi* legítima*,para distinguirla de... me callo.


... las sobrinas, Corcho, las sobrinas. 
(A por elloos, oeeee...)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Y buena novela, muy entretenida. Ahora que lo menciona, en el altar, luego de casados, faltaba más, "el novio puede besar a la novia" es lo que se suele escuchar, al menos en nuestras iglesias.


----------



## torrebruno

Eh, se olvidaba el entrañable _pretendiente_.


----------



## Vampiro

Y en Chile existe el "pior es ná" (peor es nada)
_


----------



## swift

Más sinónimos de 'novio'.


----------



## la_machy

Por acá  'novios' son los que tienen una relación sentimental constante como pareja, no importa la edad (o el sexo), ni implica pase futuro al registro civil o a la iglesia. 
Cuando van caminando al altar o están frente al juez, siguen siendo ''novios''.


Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ahora que lo menciona, en el altar, luego de casados, faltaba más, "el novio puede besar a la novia" es lo que se suele escuchar, al menos en nuestras iglesias.


...y también en las invitaciones es frecuente leer: 'Después de la ceremonia los novios saludarán en el atrio'.


----------



## Calambur

*Chicos*: muy interesantes todos sus comentarios.

Cuando se trata de parejas que conviven, a mí me suena mejor "mi mujer", pero no me convence "mi marido" (tal vez es un prejuicio, pero me hace pensar en un contrato legal -el matrimonio lo es- y si no existe...).

"esposos" me suena cursi, de lo peor. Hasta donde yo he visto y oído, quienes usan "mi esposo, -a" son personas que pretenden darse dique, parecer 'mejores' de lo que son 'por nacimiento' -ahora me saltan encima, ya sé, pero así lo siento-.

"mi pareja", aunque me parece adecuado por lo descriptivo, me molesta. Hace añares -cuando todavía no era tan habitual que los novios vivieran juntos sin casarse- trabajaba con cuatro psicólogos y una de ellos utilizaba esa expresión. Me sonaba esnob, y por eso no me gustaba.

El "pior es ná" que ha mencionado *Vampiro *me recordó "mi media naranja".

El término puntual, a mi entender, es "concubino", aunque por aquí suena feo.

A mí me gusta "cónyuge", pero entiendo que no va... 


Me ha llamado la atención lo señalado por *Quiviscumque*: el deslizamiento semántico de la palabra (yo siempre me decía que estaba mal cuando leía/oía, por ejemplo, "los novios saludarán en el atrio" -en mi crasa ignorancia, pensaba que si ya estaban casados habían dejado de ser novios-).


----------



## Vampiro

Te faltó mencionar “compañera” y “compañero”, pero esos términos me suenan más a mitín político que a enredo de sábanas.
_


----------



## zele

La cosa puede desmadrarse aún más. Del empalagoso i seudojuvenil "mi chico, mi chica" o el casposo "mi señora" que tanto gustaba a Forges, podemos llegar al imponente* "mi hombre".* Cuando empecé a vivir en Catalonia flipaba cada vez que me preguntaban con toda seriedad por "mi hombre". En catalán suena mejor, _el teu home_, pero en español... _¿Y qué? ¿qué hace tu hombre? Pues nada, acaba de salir a cazar un mamut..._ El muy machote...

Lo de los "pololos" siempre me ha parecido divino...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por lo que sigo oyendo, mis hijos e hijas tienen novio o novia (salen juntos, tienen planes que no necesariamente pasan por juzgados o iglesias...); luego están otras otras relaciones. Para definir la relación prolongada, institucional o no, escucho los términos "parienta" y otro que me gusta mucho: mi contraria (no conzco los equivalentes masculinos pero "mi chico" se escucha también).
Ultracoloquialmente escucho también "mi gordi" (unisex), "mi churri" y algunos otros.


----------



## germanbz

Y con mi/su señora murió esa expresión casi de vitrina: _Póngame a los pies de su señora._


----------



## Calambur

germanbz said:


> Y con mi/su señora murió esa expresión casi de vitrina: _Póngame a los pies de su señora._


Menos mal que murió. Hay que ser un zapato para hablar así.


----------



## Vampiro

Juá, juá, "mi contraria" me gustó mucho.
_


----------



## clares3

germanbz said:


> Y con mi/su señora murió esa expresión casi de vitrina: _Póngame a los pies de su señora._


Hay una forma de que la expresión sea aprobada por Calambur: póngame, señora, a sus pies junto al perro.


----------

